# Intel shows off new dual and quad core 45 NM processors and prices.



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, intel is giving out more info on their new 45 NM processors soon to his the markey in the first quarter of 2008!




























I can't wait!


----------



## technologyslice (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't wait to get my hands on one of these quad cores.


----------

